# What was I doing wrong?



## Mongoose4thdan (Jul 18, 2012)

I was tarpon fishing this last weekend at jetties and everyone around me was hooking up. It seemed they were using croaker like I was but I notice that both boats that were hooking up were using some sort of yellow bobber. Any ideas what those were? I was just fishing straight down and drifting. Any advice would be appreciated cuz I'm going back this weekend.


----------



## 69Scout (Aug 12, 2011)

They were probably using a lemon rig. Old school way is to use the old lemon juice plastic ball and tie 3' leader to a three way swivel. Tie another 3' leader to your hook. Tie the last swivel to your main line. The idea is to let your bait drop six or so feet without casting a 6 foot leader. Works well for fishing the jetties. Google "lemon rig" and you'll get the idea.


----------



## armadillophil (Apr 13, 2013)

Was this at Poc jetties?


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

armadillophil said:


> Was this at Poc jetties?


They were rolling all over the POC jetties last Friday, 07/21/17. I was not prepared for them. Threw a few big DOA lures at them, but I think they were too far away by the time my lure got there and sank a little. I gave up and went back to the mangroves and reds.

One of these days, it will work out for me. lol

For the OP, Lemon rig definitely sounds like what you were describing, as 69Scout mentioned.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

Alternative is an "adjustable float" rig, much easier to cast a short leader than a a double 4' leader.
Heavy version, just upgrade the float & use a uni stop knot in front of the top small bead. 
By moving the stop uni knot up or down the leader to can adjust the depth. 
You can even use any type float from light to heavy.
.....ICM


----------



## GotJacked (Mar 18, 2016)

Tarpon are definitely on my bucket list and I'll be in POC for 4 days next week!!! Anyone willing to share some tips to help a guy out? Are they staging Channel or Surf side of jetties? Focus on ends of the jetties or more into the bay? Do they cruise right on the rocks or out a ways? I'm sure this all changes from day2day, but just trying to get some direction on where to start and how to specifically target them next week at POC jetties.


----------



## ToTheBacking (Oct 20, 2010)

Was this at the POC jetties?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*wow*

when i say go, everybody head to the POC jetties. GO!!!


----------



## cbw5007 (Sep 27, 2020)

Yellow bobber was likey a weightless float. This makes it so the bait can not swim down and hide on the bottom. A weightless float is important to use cause a heavy weighted float will likely cause the hook to come lose when the trapon jumps. How far the bait should be from the float depends on the depth of water. The bait should be off the bottom though. Sometimes in shallow water I have the bait 1 foot from the bobber.


----------

